

App Engine can finally receive mail. [bonus: delete your app as well] - skant
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/10/app-engine-sdk-126-released-with.html

======
enomar
Being able to delete an app is huge too. I've been waiting for this from day
1.

------
cmelbye
Finally. Now, we just need wildcard subdomains...

~~~
chasingsparks
And naked domains... And SSL on Google App based domains...

------
mark_l_watson
AppEngine is pretty much awesome when you want to reduce web portal hosting
costs. I am rewriting/augmenting a Rails web app in JRuby + Sinatra +
DataMapper so it will run well on either Java AppEngine or one of my own
servers using (C)Ruby. If my project gets a lot of users I would like to keep
my costs down. (I usually deploy to Amazon AWS, but if you can live within the
AppEngine restrictions, then AppEngine is even cheaper than Amazon.)

The ability of receiving email sounds good, but I usually only use this for
new account verification - with AppEngine you can just use Google accounts.

------
quizbiz
If I want to get started with App Engine but I have no experience, not with
online apps nor with Python but I really want to learn, where would you guys
suggest I start?

~~~
gcheong
I would start with the tutorial
<http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/gettingstarted/>. They also have
a Java API if that is more to your liking. See if you can follow and
understand the tutorial and fill in any gaps where you seem to be lacking in
knowledge or understanding with other sources. If you know any programming
language I think the Python is relatively easy to follow.

~~~
quizbiz
If I don't know any Java or Python, which would you recommend? Which is more
similar to RoR?

~~~
oomkiller
Since AppEngine runs Java, that means it can run JRuby, which also means it
can run Rails. Use it if you like. There are a couple of special
considerations when using Rails on App Engine, although I am not familiar with
them. Finally, you should remember that you're stuck with their datastore, so
you can't use ActiveRecord (at least as far as I know, there may be a gem that
lets you)

------
davepeck
(Warning: deleted app names _can never be reclaimed_.)

~~~
enomar
It's unfortunate that once deleted, names can't be reused by someone else. I
imagine this has something to do with their security model.

~~~
amichail
Why is the name important? Won't you be connecting it to your own domain name
anyway?

~~~
gcheong
There are still a few details, such as not being able to do https through your
own domain (and apparently even for this new feature your app can only receive
e-mail at your appspot domain) that may still make having a good appspot name
important.

~~~
tomjen2
It shouldn't be too difficult to simply set up your own email and then forward
it to the app email.

------
henriklied
Receiving email, that's great. One question: Is this a simple thing to setup
for yourself (outside of GAE)?

I'd been wanting to do something like this for a while, converting an email to
e.g. JSON. But I haven't found too much info on the subject..

------
arijo
Does anyone know of a good alternative to app-engine-patch
(<http://code.google.com/p/app-engine-patch/>) if you want to use Django to
develop on GAE?

~~~
niels
Yes, you can use Django trunk if you do like this:

[http://lethain.com/entry/2009/mar/05/deploying-django-
spring...](http://lethain.com/entry/2009/mar/05/deploying-django-springsteen-
on-google-app-engine/)

~~~
arijo
Thanks for the tip, but I was looking for a solution that would allow me to
reuse contrib.auth and contrib.admin apps.

Please vote here for an AppEngine native Django support:
[http://groups.google.com/group/django-
developers/browse_thre...](http://groups.google.com/group/django-
developers/browse_thread/thread/c0509549a5ca5ff5)

------
pxlpshr
I wonder if GAE will ever offer SMS support, like an open gateway. That would
be pretty awesome for what we're working on.

------
n8agrin
Wow, this was my #1 req, very happy.

